
Wind power prices now lower than the cost of natural gas - deedree
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/wind-power-prices-now-lower-than-the-cost-of-natural-gas/
======
Out_of_Characte
These articles ALWAYS fail to mention the impossibility to run a country on
100% wind energy (Or solar) It might be cheap(er) per MW to run solar but it
can only supply that 20% slice on the middle of the day, when power usage is
at its minimum. Same with wind energy, they can only supply the tiny slice
around the evening or morning. after that the power supplied by them is
oppertunistic. You would still need to build gas, coal or nuclear to catch all
power lost when the wind is low or when it is too cloudy.

The article fails to mention another simple problem with most states that have
good places for wind turbines. They usually have hydrolectric power plants
which already can supply all green energy they want at all times of the day
and year. Hard to then reccommend investing in wind turbines which need to be
backed up with 'expensive' gas or nuclear.

~~~
cjbenedikt
...there is of course always the possibility to store surplus energy. For
example off shore wind farms produce a lot of energy at night when demand us
low. That energy when stored can later on be fed into to the grid.

